# soap frosting



## sunset (Dec 9, 2014)

I am sure this has been asked but can't find an answer.

I see online when people make cupcake frosting, that some people use powdered sugar and other people use MP with liquid hand soap, glycerin? 

what happens to the powdered sugar frosting in the tub??

could someone point me a good direction for making frosting that holds it's shape after piping


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 9, 2014)

I haven't made frosting myself, but I've used powdered sugar bath bomb cupcakes that other people made. When it gets into the tub, the frosting just dissolves. 

I've heard that too much sugar in your water can lead to yeast infections so I didn't use the frosting portion of the bomb cupcakes for my girls when they were little... I didn't do any real investigations on that - just didn't want to chance it.


----------



## seven (Dec 9, 2014)

mp + bath whip. i've seen it in a youtube video.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks Seven, I'll have to dig around for a recipe for that


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

I also found a frosting recipe tutorial on YouTube. There's one that tests 3 different recipes. Best one was foaming bath whip plus M&P plus glycerin. Will try and find link for you. Took me a lot of tutorials to go through to finally find, but it piped beautifully and hardened overnight..


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Jan 12, 2015)

I've made cupcake soaps successfully without adding any sugar or whip or anything. I just separate a pound or so of cold process soap and let it cool off for a bit. Don't use a blender for this, you can use a spoon or a spatula but blend it every 10-15 mins or so. Shake the container-- if the soap jiggles only a little bit it might be good enough to create peeks. If it DOES jiggle-- you need to leave it alone for a bit more. Test this by dipping a spoon in the soap and then taking it out. Did the soap leave a peak? shake the container-- did it hold the shape? If so, you are ready to put it in a piping bag and start decorating your soap. 

No extra process or steps needed. All you need to make the frosting is patience. I hope this helps


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for that tip. Bath whip is costly!


----------



## seven (Jan 12, 2015)

Confused_Penguin said:


> I've made cupcake soaps successfully without adding any sugar or whip or anything. I just separate a pound or so of cold process soap and let it cool off for a bit. Don't use a blender for this, you can use a spoon or a spatula but blend it every 10-15 mins or so. Shake the container-- if the soap jiggles only a little bit it might be good enough to create peeks. If it DOES jiggle-- you need to leave it alone for a bit more. Test this by dipping a spoon in the soap and then taking it out. Did the soap leave a peak? shake the container-- did it hold the shape? If so, you are ready to put it in a piping bag and start decorating your soap.
> 
> No extra process or steps needed. All you need to make the frosting is patience. I hope this helps



i think the op was asking about frosting with mp. frosting with cp is quite easy, but with mp on its own, not so


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2015)

Confused_Penguin said:


> I've made cupcake soaps successfully without adding any sugar or whip or anything. I just separate a pound or so of cold process soap and let it cool off for a bit. Don't use a blender for this, you can use a spoon or a spatula but blend it every 10-15 mins or so. Shake the container-- if the soap jiggles only a little bit it might be good enough to create peeks. If it DOES jiggle-- you need to leave it alone for a bit more. Test this by dipping a spoon in the soap and then taking it out. Did the soap leave a peak? shake the container-- did it hold the shape? If so, you are ready to put it in a piping bag and start decorating your soap.
> 
> No extra process or steps needed. All you need to make the frosting is patience. I hope this helps


 
Please don't ever shake raw soap batter in a container. You could be asking for trouble should the lid fly off and batter flies everywhere. Not worth the risk or necessary.

If making CP frosting you just need to let it sit in the container once you get a good trace and let it thicken up. It takes time but it will get to the consistency you need. I generally just put the soap batter in my piping bag and let it sit until it's ready to pipe.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 13, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> Please don't ever shake raw soap batter in a container. You could be asking for trouble should the lid fly off and batter flies everywhere. Not worth the risk or necessary.
> 
> If making CP frosting you just need to let it sit in the container once you get a good trace and let it thicken up. It takes time but it will get to the consistency you need. I generally just put the soap batter in my piping bag and let it sit until it's ready to pipe.



I don't think they meant to actually shake the container so much as to just move it a little bit to test how strong the peaks are and how jiggly the batter is.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 13, 2015)

**deleted**

Of course, as this IS the M&P forum, discussing how to make frosting with CP soap in itself is more than a little bit off-topic...................................


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2015)

Oops, guess I was sleeping when I posted.  I misses that part.  Thanks TEG!!!!


----------

